# whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD...



## stevenek (Oct 24, 2002)

i have noticed that the 1.8T have engine codes like AWW and AWD, ect.. what is the diffecnce between these codes?
i have a vr6 is there different engine codes for it? thanks... im dumb when it comes to engine stuff..


----------



## BUBB RUBB (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (stevenek)*

Check out the FAQ right at the top of the forum







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (BUBB RUBB)*

how can a guy with that many posts not know anything.


----------



## walteri (May 24, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (SimonPieter2)*

here you go brotha! enjoy
8. Engine Differences- MY 2000 was the first year of the 1.8t for the golf/jetta, this engine code is the AWD. The motor comes with a K03 turbo. The AWD K03 has a 43mm inlet. Next came MY 2001, some early 2001's are AWD's while the others are all AWW. AWw mtors have a k03 sport turbo, basically a k03 with a k04 impeller wheel. It allows it to make more boost at higher RPM's. This allow's bigger gains when a chip is added. Also the AWW has VCT, variable cam timing, which works on the lower RPM's to bolster low RPM torque. The AWW's have a 44mm inlet vs the k03 43mm inlet. For 2002 the engine code was changed to AWP and the motor is basically the same as a 2001 AWW except they are now rated at 180 from the factory. This was done through different programming. when chipped both AWW and AWP's have equal results. Also both the AWD and AWP motor's have slightly larger DP's then the AWW motor. Something minor to keep in mind


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (walteri)*

youre joking right?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (LA Wolfsburg)*

All you need to know is that awd owns all others







Seriously awd has slightly higher compression which means all factors being equal awd will put down more than any other code, also means it will go 'pop' a little sooner than other codes also


[Modified by sasha18T, 4:32 AM 3-7-2003]


----------



## BIZ77 (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (sasha18T)*

Actually AWD and AWP codes have same CR at 9.5:1 vs. AWW's 9.3:1. 


[Modified by BIZ77, 9:16 PM 3-6-2003]


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (BIZ77)*

All I know is that the AWP ENGINES are faster!







LOL, he, he, he. Peace


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (milo)*

Stock, it's about 30 hp.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (hndaklr)*

What about mine... the AWV?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (TTR BUG)*

Give him a break guys.








You think just because he is a VW enthusiaist, he should know all the transverse North American 1.8t engine codes used in the Golf/Jetta/GTI?? He has a MKIV from his sig, but it's a VR6. 
Do the 1.8t owners know all the VR6 engine codes? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chalkdust (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (gt2437)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Give him a break guys.








You think just because he is a VW enthusiaist, he should know all the transverse North American 1.8t engine codes used in the Golf/Jetta/GTI?? He has a MKIV from his sig, but it's a VR6. 
Do the 1.8t owners know all the VR6 engine codes? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gears of Quattro (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: whats the difference between AWW, AWP, AWD... (chalkdust)*

vr6's have engine codes?!?!?


----------



## Dave Brabant (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey sorry to revive but I put a awp chipped ecu into my 2000 awd runs great except for the vct code as my engine doesn't have one... Should I worry could this damage my engine? Seems way faster and more powerful then my awp was..


----------

